# LGD puppy pictures



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

This is Henna my new LGD(puppy). She is about 10 weeks old. Anatolian/Pryenees. 









This is Christy (queen goat) meeting Henna









Suellen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww... she is so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful and looks very huggable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww  :greengrin: so cute.....


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Too sweet!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Pretty name for a real cutie! Meeting pic is so fun-thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty dog!!!!


----------

